# Card Cath/IMA/Selective Subclavian



## angelagersten (Jun 16, 2011)

Cardiac Cath done.  Dr. selects the subclavian to evaluate the IMA.  He doesn't interp the extremity just the IMA.
93459.  The Dr. wants the 36215, cath placement 1st order (subclavian).
How do I explain that he can't code that?  Where do I find supporting documetation?


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 16, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> Cardiac Cath done.  Dr. selects the subclavian to evaluate the IMA.  He doesn't interp the extremity just the IMA.
> 93459.  The Dr. wants the 36215, cath placement 1st order (subclavian).
> How do I explain that he can't code that?  Where do I find supporting documetation?




"Use code 93455,93457,93459, or 93461 when selective injections are made into arterial conduits (internal mammary, radial, or gastroduodenal artery bypass grafts), whether used _*or contemplated to be used as a graft*_, when angiography is performed at time of cardiac catheterization." Zhealth Publishing, Diagnostic & Interventional Cardiovascular Coding Reference 2011.

Also, CPT description of 93459 includes catheter placement for angiography of bypass (or contemplated bypass ) grafts.

HTH


----------

